# Testing Early 9 days past 3dt



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

I've been really silly and tested yesterday which was 9days past 3dt and it came back negative     is there any chance it could change?? My OTD is 5th May. I couln't bring myself todo another one this morning.

Please tell me your thought's.. I used a First Response preg test which I thought is hypo sensitive so I'm sure it's right.

I feel so sad and down now and the thought of having to go through it all again it worrying me silly xx


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Matey 9 days is way too early to test. I can understand why you did and everything but it's way too early. If 9 days was a reliable time to test the clinics would say do a test at 9 days. As I understand it only a blood test could pick up anything so early. Take care and retest on 5th and fx it will be a BFP for you


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh Maisyz thank you for your message.. I really hope it is to early.. I wish I'd never done it now what a silly moo I am ah!!!

I shall re-test but I don't hold up much hope.   

Thank you Muffin.. Hope your ok x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hiya,

Way, way to early.  If you read the instructions, it states that it will only pick up a pregnancy that early in 50 % of women.  I know it is hard, but I  tested at the earliest 12 Days past my ET and although it was a BFP, I only believed the true result on OTD.  The clinic give you that date for a reason and will ignore any results you get before that day, as they may not be genuine.

Good luck.

x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

it is far to early pet,i tested  2 days before otd with a first response and it was bfn then the next nite i tested with clear blue normal one and it was bfp..

try and hold out to otd pet..i no its hard but its only time ul get the true result..

good luck..

Jen xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you Jen.. you have given me hope as I've really been down in the dumps   

Thank you staceysm.. I know your all right I just lost the plot yesterday!! Mind you I'm no better today!!   

Roll on the 5th and then I maybe able to breath either way.

Tank you so much.. You really do all make the difference x


----------

